# tanks for sale



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

2 - 10 gallon tanks one with an eclipse hood and one with glass lid. light filter on a stacker stand $100 ( pic 3 )

20 gallon with glass lids. 24 inch coralite plant light,ac 30 filter, heater and a stacker stand $150

30 gallon Hagon with eclipse lid, dual light and built in filter, background, matching stand. heater $200

70 gallon hagon with glass lids and a black stand $150

110 gallon hagon with glass lids and a black wood stand, tank is 72 long x 19 wide x 20 inches tall, comes with 2 - 36" lights $400 (tank is pic 1 and stand in pic 5)

110 gallon hagon with glass lids and a black metal stand, tank is 48 long x 18 wide x 31 inches tall
center brace is missing holds water fine, comes with 48 inch light $300 (pic 2)

email [email protected]


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

What are the dimensions of the 46 gallon? Thanks.


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

36" long x 16"wide x 21" tall


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

do you have any tanks with a 36 x 12 footprint?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

free bump man good luck


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

90 gallon full setup for $150


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

yes 33 gallons are 36 x 12


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

how tall are those?


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump still for sale


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

still a couple smaller tanks left for sale


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

What are the dimensions on the 30 gallon and is it still available.

Thanks josh


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

to bad your in chilliwack would love a 20 lol


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

30 gallon 
30 x 12 x 18


----------



## jason (Jul 29, 2013)

any pics of the 90 gall?


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

sold the 90 sorry


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump still for sale


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump still a few left for sale


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

What are the dimensions on the 15?


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

tanks for sale


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there, I'd love to take one of the 10G tanks - what kind of light is in the hood?
Thanks!


----------



## discussdiscus (Oct 25, 2010)

What are the chances that you have a spare 33 gallon lid, (don't need the light), laying around that you'd like to sell.


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

so no 33 lids at the moment


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

updated few different tanks for sale


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

small little screw in lights


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

pmed you


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll take the 20g long tmrw for $20 pm me


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump still have tanks left for sale 
1/2 or less than new prices of tanks


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump...bump....


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump to the top still a few tanks left


----------

